# Show Me Your "Paru"



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Wednesday is here, I know we've got Paru around. Let's see them. I haven't quite gotten around to taking pictures of mine (and those of you who have seen my pictures know I'm not particularly good at taking them) but Mark certainly sent me a wide array of colors. Curious to see what the others look like....


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Jake as rank captain frog police i think you should know its against the law to post a thread like this...without pics,however poor I still would humbly love to see them. Jake i'm proud of being in blighty,but damn i want to be a custodian of these frogs and help with securing them so much it hurts, i almost want to move across the pond.
On every level conceivable i wish you success with them,oh and I would also love to see pics of your vivs please
not much to ask from a guy that's probably going to wait years for this...hard huh!!
Stu


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I tried to take a few snapshots. Here's what Mark sent to Utah. They're really jumpy (not at all like my histos) so I'm planning on leaving them alone for a while, but I wanted to get a few quick photos to display some of the variability.














































Yes, that last frog is blue... it almost looks like a Lita to me....


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Just so you know, you are killing me.



SmackoftheGods said:


> Wednesday is here, I know we've got Paru around. Let's see them. I haven't quite gotten around to taking pictures of mine (and those of you who have seen my pictures know I'm not particularly good at taking them) but Mark certainly sent me a wide array of colors. Curious to see what the others look like....


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

stu&shaz said:


> Jake as rank captain frog police i think you should know its against the law to post a thread like this...without pics,however poor I still would humbly love to see them. Jake i'm proud of being in blighty,but damn i want to be a custodian of these frogs and help with securing them so much it hurts, i almost want to move across the pond.
> On every level conceivable i wish you success with them,oh and I would also love to see pics of your vivs please
> not much to ask from a guy that's probably going to wait years for this...hard huh!!
> Stu


Stu,

oh that you had waited an extra thirty seconds 

Viv's going to be a while... still under construction (I know, I'm a horrible person... but it's a good way to force me to pull a quarantine).

And no, I had no intention of going very long without posting pictures... they _really_ are a jumpy frog and it's been a bit of a trial just getting those crappy shots.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I should also probably mention... these don't seem like particularly photogenic frogs. The pictures give you an idea of what you're looking at, but they are far more impressive in person (at least mine are... maybe someone with some photo skills will show me up).


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice looking frogs there Jake! I'm leaving mine alone for a bit and then I'll post pictures. 2 of mine look very much like litas and 1 has colors/patterns all it's own  

As I said in another thread...these guys are STRANGE looking. Pictures aren't going to show all the subtle things about them.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome frogs man! Wish I could get my hands on some!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I should also probably mention... these don't seem like particularly photogenic frogs. The pictures give you an idea of what you're looking at, but they are far more impressive in person (at least mine are... maybe someone with some photo skills will show me up).


Jake, use a head lamp to illuminate and then take the shots. When I was shooting them that is what I did and the photos came out pretty well. You can see some here:

Amphibia


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Jake, use a head lamp to illuminate and then take the shots. When I was shooting them that is what I did and the photos came out pretty well. You can see some here:
> 
> Amphibia


I actually did end up doing that with a few of these shots. It helped, but I'm not using the right kind of equipment. Adam's right too, there's a lot of detail that will take some time to exploit. That bottom frog I posted displays significantly more blue on its sides than on its top (although you can see some blue), but I can't get side shots at the moment.... You guys are just going to have to deal with the crappy shots I take for now 

Hopefully when I get them into a real tank with a good overhead light that I don't have to hold (and hopefully when they have a moment to calm down) the shots will come out better (that's what happened with my histos).


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I actually did end up doing that with a few of these shots. It helped, but I'm not using the right kind of equipment. Adam's right too, there's a lot of detail that will take some time to exploit. That bottom frog I posted displays significantly more blue on its sides than on its top (although you can see some blue), but I can't get side shots at the moment.... You guys are just going to have to deal with the crappy shots I take for now
> 
> Hopefully when I get them into a real tank with a good overhead light that I don't have to hold (and hopefully when they have a moment to calm down) the shots will come out better (that's what happened with my histos).


You know Jake, Frogboy has managed to get a few good frog shots. Why don't you send them over here and Max will photograph them for you?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> You know Jake, Frogboy has managed to get a few good frog shots. Why don't you send them over here and Max will photograph them for you?


You're not even going to let me have a full day with my frogs before pandering for me to send them to a superior breeder? For shame....

Give me some time to get them breeding (that red frog in the middle is enormous, I don't imagine it will be too long before they'll want to get busy), then we'll talk


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Part of the coloration looks almost golden in the photos.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

JimO said:


> Part of the coloration looks almost golden in the photos.


The picture of the first frog IS a golden frog. The picture doesn't bring the gold out very well, but there's definitely a gold coloration in some of those frogs. Red, orange, blue, gold, this locale displays a rainbow for sure.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Yes, that last frog is blue... it almost looks like a Lita to me....


Yeah I was telling someone earlier, a lot do look really "Lita".


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are pictures of 2/3 of them. The third is the prettiest so of course she can't be bothered for a photo


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Adam - great shots. They are truly gorgeous. In the first photo, it has that really annoyed look on its face that is so common with Oophaga. I love it.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

The coloration looks like a painter went crazy and flung all colors of paint on the wall. It's crazy.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> You're not even going to let me have a full day with my frogs before pandering for me to send them to a superior breeder? For shame....
> 
> Give me some time to get them breeding (that red frog in the middle is enormous, I don't imagine it will be too long before they'll want to get busy), then we'll talk


I told dad to stick me in a box and ship me over there, Jake!  If you take your camera and move it back away from the frog a little more, and then zoom in, more of the frog will be in focus. When you're too close, you can only get part of the frog in perfect focus.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Got a good one  









And here's the 3rd one but not the best picture.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

A few more of the third one. I think I'm in love  these frogs have a lot of personality. I like how they get as close as possible to their food before striking.


































They also don't really seem to care at all about me being around. Very bold frogs. Obviously I've only had them for a day but we will see if this behavior holds up.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Adam - I like yours much more than I like mine.

[edit: ] I'm amending this. My initial disappointment was because the coloring was so much different than what I was expecting. When I had these frogs (3rd frog species I owned 18/19 years ago @$40/per  ) they were red/black. I was thinking that was what I was getting.

I ended up getting yellow/black. Being around them now for 36 hours - I've decided I really like this coloration. 

Who knows WHAT we'll end up with in offspring (think positive!)!

s


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Scott said:


> Adam - I like yours much more than I like mine.
> 
> s


Really? I thought mine were pretty typical of what could be expected from this population. How do yours look? Any pictures yet?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Mine are strictly yellow on black - no red at all.

s


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazingly beautiful frogs guys....So jealous.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I admit I think I was hoping for a little more pizzazz out of them, honestly....so my first impression is luke warm.

Certainly seem healthy, and I am venturing a guess 2/3 to 3/4 full grown...

Perhaps we will get some shockers out of the offspring 

Chris did you get any?? I dont think they really look like Lita much at all....


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i cant wait to get mine Sometime in June...
can you post a few pics of the tanks you have them in. just want a idea... i have my tank set up already but i like to get ideas off other tanks.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Scott said:


> Mine are strictly yellow on black - no red at all.
> 
> s


Mine really aren't all that red. Two of them have a lot of copper color, and the third is pretty orange. My camera skills just aren't up to capturing the true colors of these guys. Although a couple were close.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is a couple pictures of mine. The pictures don't do the metallic in them justice!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> I admit I think I was hoping for a little more pizzazz out of them, honestly....so my first impression is luke warm.


The last 2 look awesome.

I'm glad to see that we all got so much variation from them. And it's only the first shipment!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

MSteele said:


> i cant wait to get mine Sometime in June...
> can you post a few pics of the tanks you have them in. just want a idea... i have my tank set up already but i like to get ideas off other tanks.


Here's mine. Nothing special really. Lots of leaf litter, woody debris, big broms, and some broad leaved plants.


























I'm interested in seeing others tanks


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I got some with someone but didn't pick them up yet, some look exactly like Litas and some look like San Lorenzos with other colors and spots on them - lots of my San Lorenzo OFFSPRING are spotted though.



Get those Vriesea splendens out of there!!!!!!! Read my post in that thread about what broms shouldn't be used, those kill histo offspring.


thedude said:


> Here's mine. Nothing special really. Lots of leaf litter, woody debris, big broms, and some broad leaved plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Jake I could bring over the new camera to take some macro shots. I could use the practice and I wouldn't mind seeing them either .


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that posted pictures of their frogs, the main reason I decided to purchase this specie other than to help support Mark's tireless efforts in bringing quality frogs to the hobby, is the incredible variability of this population. I requested all mine to be differant looking in order to maximize the spectrum of offspring. One of the reasons I enjoy chazuta intermedius and cemetary bastimentos so much is the discovery of new patterns and colors in the offspring.

Enjoy 
Eric


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Could you link this please?

Thanks.

s


ChrisK said:


> ... Get those Vriesea splendens out of there!!!!!!! Read my post in that thread about what broms shouldn't be used, those kill histo offspring.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Scott said:


> Could you link this please?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> s


Could probably happen to adults too 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?p=723776


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

ChrisK said:


> Could probably happen to adults too
> 
> Are there any vivarium bromeliads you shouldn't use for darts? - Dendroboard


Adam, those are beyond amazing!!! Awesome frogs man, Grats!


----------



## pnsnowboard (Oct 25, 2010)

There is so much variation in color

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Get those Vriesea splendens out of there!!!!!!! Read my post in that thread about what broms shouldn't be used, those kill histo offspring.


I just read what you said. So froglets fall down in there and can't get out and drown? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

PLEASE take pictures of my frogs Jex. Call me and set something up.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

These are like the Skittles of frogs.
Get these guys breeding, I just want to see all the different variations.


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

If people don't mind me asking- and I know it will be different, but can anyone give a rough idea of price so we can have a guess what we'll be looking at when they come to Europe.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

thedude said:


> I just read what you said. So froglets fall down in there and can't get out and drown? Is that what you are saying?


Yeah and depending on the size of the tube or the frog, probably could happen to an adult.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^ Yes, Mother Nature makes sure that all the broms in Ecuador are beautiful red neos of small size and with no thorns.....



Hard to believe....


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> ^ Yes, Mother Nature makes sure that all the broms in Ecuador are beautiful red neos of small size and with no thorns.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe....


I don't doubt that froglets might drown in a brom, but is it b/c of the brom or is it potentially a frog with poor genetics or just a random accidental drowning? I had a froglet drown in a film can about 6 months ago, otherwise looked healthy, but isn't this type of event just part of life? 

Just some thoughts...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I dunno WTF Mother Nature does with her Vriesea splendens in Ecuador or Colombia, but after pulling out 3 dead juvies that were wedged face down into those tubes it was enough of a reason to pull that POS plant out a year ago and not see that situation happen since.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

ChrisK said:


> Well I dunno WTF Mother Nature does with her Vriesea splendens in Ecuador or Colombia, but after pulling out 3 dead juvies that were wedged face down into those tubes it was enough of a reason to pull that POS plant out a year ago and not see that situation happen since.


Coincidence, accident, genetics, whatever, I would have removed it too. I am sure it was quite upsetting to find those little guys dead. 

Have you considered moving the juvies into their own enclousre without broms?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

These frogs are all stunning. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

> > Originally Posted by ChrisK
> > Well I dunno WTF Mother Nature does with her Vriesea splendens in Ecuador or Colombia, but after pulling out 3 dead juvies that were wedged face down into those tubes it was enough of a reason to pull that POS plant out a year ago and not see that situation happen since.
> 
> 
> ...


Well at first I thought maybe it was natural causes too, until the exact same thing happened in the exact same place at 2 other times with 2 other juvies from 2 other clutches. Then I pulled it out and haven't had a dead one since, only one BEFORE pulling the plant, that froglet just never grew, those were the only losses. They can't really get wedged into those big Neo type broms.
No I'm one of those people who keeps them in with the parents because of past anecdotal breeders' experience, they're in large tanks with lots of diverse microfauna, they grow like weeds, seem to do great and grow healthy that way, I'm now getting F2's from pairs created with F1's.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

ChrisK said:


> Well at first I thought maybe it was natural causes too, until the exact same thing happened in the exact same place at 2 other times with 2 other juvies from 2 other clutches. Then I pulled it out and haven't had a dead one since, only one BEFORE pulling the plant, that froglet just never grew, those were the only losses. They can't really get wedged into those big Neo type broms.
> No I'm one of those people who keeps them in with the parents because of past anecdotal breeders' experience, they're in large tanks with lots of diverse microfauna, they grow like weeds, seem to do great and grow healthy that way, I'm now getting F2's from pairs created with F1's.


Well, I don't know what it was about the splendens, due to its darker color and larger size is it possible the froglets got disoriented when venturing deep into the axils?

I prefer to keep obligates with their parents as well, at least for the first 3-4 months. Glad to hear your having success, they are definitely something on my wishlist.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

cbreon said:


> Well, I don't know what it was about the splendens, due to its darker color and larger size is it possible the froglets got disoriented when venturing deep into the axils?
> 
> I prefer to keep obligates with their parents as well, at least for the first 3-4 months. Glad to hear your having success, they are definitely something on my wishlist.


I think they just fell into them face first and slid down - picture this: take a big Slurpee straw, twist one end closed, pour about an inch of water into it, and hold it straight up. That's what the new axils are like.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I can picture that, with no problem. Yes, just like a verticle straw, except one that gets narrower the farther down you go.

I have a couple of brom pups in my pum tank growing like that now, that I'm going to cut down, after reading this, since I have 3 new froglets. I can easily see them venturing in, face down, and getting stuck.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Jake Adam et al cheers guys,Jake apologies the suspence was killing me,but hell am hoping you got a smile from my post. the best wishes to all still stand,and Jake i would still love to see pics of your viv,when you have it sorted out.honestly i don't think I'd be able to take pics on that first day,you guys call it buck fever,i think,i call it unbridled excitment.!!
Stu


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Scott said:


> Mine are strictly yellow on black - no red at all.
> 
> s


The one in the pic you sent looks like a copper orange mostly.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> I think they just fell into them face first and slid down - picture this: take a big Slurpee straw, twist one end closed, pour about an inch of water into it, and hold it straight up. That's what the new axils are like.


Splendens shouldn't do that. It seems to me to be a symptom of too little light.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Splendens shouldn't do that. It seems to me to be a symptom of too little light.


It was directly under 2 cfl bulbs (23 or 26s I think?), but it did do it repeatedly.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I'll wait and see what happens with it. If the plant starts letting on that it has insidious intent I'll pull it


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

thedude said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll wait and see what happens with it. If the plant starts letting on that it has insidious intent I'll pull it


Yeah keep looking for new leaves coming up out of it - and hope no tads are in the water of the plant if it needs to be pulled!


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

Congrats to all you guys on getting these magnificent frogs, I just happened to chance upon the waiting list just checking out Mark's site, didn't know it existed. I didn't see a price and wondered if somebody would PM the amount to me, or just post but I understand that sometimes these things are private and I respect that, I was just curious.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah keep looking for new leaves coming up out of it - and hope no tads are in the water of the plant if it needs to be pulled!


They aren't even full grown so breeding is a ways off. I'll take it as a compliment that your saying to watch for tads though


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

thedude said:


> They aren't even full grown so breeding is a ways off. I'll take it as a compliment that your saying to watch for tads though


Yeah but the tricky part is that some of them get really good at hiding it from you - my gangbusters pair hasn't let me see a clutch or a tad in over a year, I just see froglets sticking their faces out of the water  so I would say once there's calling/courting, just assume there are or may be tads somewhere now or soon.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah but the tricky part is that some of them get really good at hiding it from you - my gangbusters pair hasn't let me see a clutch or a tad in over a year, I just see froglets sticking their faces out of the water  so I would say once there's calling/courting, just assume there are or may be tads somewhere now or soon.


That happens in a lot of my tanks actually. I don't constantly dig through the tanks so it's not hard to hide them from me though. My Cristobals and imitators are good about hiding them till the froglets come out of the water.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm not surprised to see "sumo wrestling" (really the best description) between suspected males (one calling all the while ... ) - has anyone seen wrestling between their males/females with this species?

Thank you.

s


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Scott said:


> I'm not surprised to see "sumo wrestling" (really the best description) between suspected males (one calling all the while ... ) - has anyone seen wrestling between their males/females with this species?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> s


Are they face to face? A red head father and his male offspring were doing that during breeding time (both calling while fighting face to face), I actually pulled the offspring during the fight and put him right in with an unrelated female, they started courting right away.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

No - belly on back. Submission type stuff (I think).

I'm HOPING that maybe male/female do this - bc/ otherwise my little dream of having 2.2 just went out the door.

s


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

No, only saw Escudos do that actually and sex didn't seem to matter.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

thedude said:


> They aren't even full grown so breeding is a ways off. I'll take it as a compliment that your saying to watch for tads though


Mine are pretty close to full grown.... The females are close to the size of my adult Histos (but I think these may be a smaller frog too... no?)


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Mine are pretty close to full grown.... The females are close to the size of my adult Histos (but I think these may be a smaller frog too... no?)


I've never seen this species in person before, so I don't know what to compare them to honestly. Mark said mine were about 2/3's grown.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice frogs all but 1 question, I see sex ratio's mentioned and since most say these are 2/3rds grown isn't that wishfull thinking or was Mark able to sex a lot of these frogs? Until they lay eggs this type of obligate is pretty difficult to sex.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know about others, but mine are quite large.... Mark doesn't promise to get us the ratios we request, but he does offer "best guess" ratios. In my experience with obligates (even my limited experience with "large" obligates) it looks to me like Mark did a pretty good job. But only time will tell. So I'd say it's a combination (in my case) of my own experience and my wishful thinking....



markpulawski said:


> Nice frogs all but 1 question, I see sex ratio's mentioned and since most say these are 2/3rds grown isn't that wishfull thinking or was Mark able to sex a lot of these frogs? Until they lay eggs this type of obligate is pretty difficult to sex.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Pulawski,

As you are certainly aware, Sylvatica morph sizes vary greatly and can not directly be compared with Histrionicus from other countries of origin.

I 'suspect' the ones I received are 2/3rd grown, although admittedly one is larger then the others by almost 2x, and is bigger in general then most San Lorenzo sylvats. 

IME 'Lita' is a larger morph then San Lorenzo, and I believe the Paru is a morph situated between the 2 locales and of intermediate characteristics. 

Correct me if I am wrong but aren't they a 'blend' of the 2 other locales...?

Anyway, final adult size will be hard to determine unless Mark Pepper/ WIKIRI can get us adult measurements? for comparison. 

Until then it is just speculation. 

I look forward to hearing when members get eggs and their final tally on sex ratios.

None of my 4 have called yet.

Best,


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> IME 'Lita' is a larger morph then San Lorenzo, and I believe the Paru is a morph situated between the 2 locales and of intermediate characteristics.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but aren't they a 'blend' of the 2 other locales...?


Correct, they naturally cross.

One of mine is much larger as well. "She" seems rounder so I'm thinking it's a female.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

sports_doc said:


> Pulawski,
> 
> As you are certainly aware, Sylvatica morph sizes vary greatly...


I would like to add that this goes to prove that size does not matter (within reason of course), but you wouldn't want an odd morph...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If anyone ends up female heavy - please feel free to contact me.

s


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Scott said:


> If anyone ends up female heavy - please feel free to contact me.
> 
> s


Is that your way of saying several of your frogs are calling?

Hopefully everyone who got them stays in contact about sexes and managing them. We should probably get a TMG going at some point.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

THANK YOU WIKRI AND UNDERSTORY for getting these into the hobby, long time coming, hopefully this is the start of many more great things to come.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Julio said:


> THANK YOU WIKRI AND UNDERSTORY for getting these into the hobby, long time coming, hopefully this is the start of many more great things to come.


Amen to that,'nuff said
Stu


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Scott

I havent witnessed calling yet from my 4, but I also have been just letting them be, so I havent really done any detective work with them yet either.

I am guessing you have 3 calling already??

Shawn


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

This one's yellow-greenish


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Ruprecht that is really nice, the greenish caste is very cool and different...what a great variety. I bet it's not long before we get reports of clutches.....


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone have any updates on theirs?

It's looking like I have a 2.1 going off body shape and size. Plus, the 2 smaller ones (males probably) have made possible territories and were fighting earlier during feeding time. This is the first time I've seen any fighting and it was only with food present. No signs of stress and everyone has been growing quite well.

Here are a few new pictures.

This was the one getting beat up (2nd biggest actually)









By this one (the smallest)









































And the hopeful female, which is giant by comparison.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Well I misted heavily tonight and they started fighting again. This could be because it stirred up what was left of the flies however. 

I played a couple clips of sylvatica calling for a bit. The orange "male" just fled and hid, the smaller "male" went ape shit and ran all over the tank looking for the source, and the "female" showed some interest for about 20 seconds. No calling from either "male" though, so they must still be a bit young.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well my frogs are super jumpy so getting a decent picture has been fun. Thankfully tanks don't move so at least I can share some pictures of their viv. The last shot is a picture of the suspected male (fingers crossed). He is by far the most bold and least jumpy, hence the sub-par picture (hey at least I got "him" in focus)


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

Just received Mine on thursday.. I am really happy with what i got. 
one is a bit more yellow/red and the other is a bit more orange/red.
**
i could have sworn i herd a slight calling from one but i have others that make the same call and i coul have mistaken the call from another tank. i will keep watch and keep my fingures crossed. since i only got 2 it would great if i got a pair. they do hang out with each other all day.
**
i like the fact that they both have a grey blue tint to the back legs/feet.
**


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

What is the genus and species of these little gems?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

oophaga sylvatica


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

These frogs are absolutely beautiful. I'd like to see them around more, maybe even in my collection one day.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I do love these paru morph sylvatica,but i wish the other morphs can be in the hobby. One day


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I have some coming in Sept. I am in the process of building out the vivs now. Can I get some pics and specs on how everyone is keeping theirs?

According to UE they need a tad bit more floor space than pumilio and a bit more room. 



-B


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i used the 18x18x24 exo - works great... put a few large and small broms to give layers to the tank. i have some that like to be on the ground and others that are always at the top of the tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

No kidding those are really cool little frogs.


----------

